# Garder mes deux enfants (5 et 7 ans) en plus des agréments ?



## Marlou_ (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir.

Toute nouvelle sur le forum, je viens vers vous car j'envisage une reconversion professionnelle pour devenir assistante-maternelle et je me pose pas mal de questions...

Mais ce soir, je n'en poserai qu'une !

Avec mon conjoint, on se demandait si je pouvais garder mes deux enfants (5 et 7 ans) en plus des agréments ? Par exemple si j'obtiens 2 agréments🤞, puis je m'occuper de récupérer mes enfants en + des 2 agréments (à la sortie de l'école, le midi et les vacances), ou je vais devoir leurs trouver une garderie ? 🤔

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos retours.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Alors déjà vous n'aurez pas 2 agréments, mais 1 agrément pour 2 enfants.
Vous ne pourrez avoir que maximum 2 enfants de moins de 3 ans à votre domicile et au maximum 6 de moins de 11 ans donc oui vos enfants pourront être présents à votre domicile . . .
*PAR CONTRE*, les puéricultrices voient de plus en plus d'un mauvais oeil qu'on soit en permanence à faire des allers/retours à l'école, matin/midi - midi/après midi.
En plus, iriez-vous à pieds ou en voiture ... ? car certains parents ne vous autoriseront peut-être pas à transporter leurs enfants en voiture.


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Alors déjà vous n'aurez pas 2 agréments, mais 1 agrément pour 2 enfants.
> Vous ne pourrez avoir que maximum 2 enfants de moins de 3 ans à votre domicile et au maximum 6 de moins de 11 ans donc oui vos enfants pourront être présents à votre domicile . . .
> *PAR CONTRE*, les puéricultrices voient de plus en plus d'un mauvais oeil qu'on soit en permanence à faire des allers/retours à l'école, matin/midi - midi/après midi.
> En plus, iriez-vous à pieds ou en voiture ... ? car certains parents ne vous autoriseront peut-être pas à transporter leurs enfants en voiture.


Nanou a raison, attention en devenant AM on va te demander de respecter les besoins fondamentaux de TOUS les enfants sous ta responsabilité. En aucun cas tes enfants ne pourront passer avant tes accueillis dans ton organisation personnelle. Si aller chercher tes propres enfants à l'école à midi et les ramener à l'école à 14h risque d'aller à l'encontre des besoins de tes accueillis qui seraient des bébés qui auront besoins de manger quand ils ont faim et dormir quand ils ont sommeil, oui on attendra de toi que tes enfants aillent à la cantine. Ou alors de n'accueillir que des enfants scolarisés dont les besoins seront identiques à tes enfants (et là financièrement ça coince).

Perso, ayant 2 enfants, je n'ai pas attendu d'être AM pour déterminer que ce déplacement entre midi et 2 n'était confortable pour personne: ni ma fille ainée, ni son petit frère. la cantine c'est parfait. Puis je suis devenue AM avec 2 accueillis en plus de mes enfts, je devais emmener ma fille le matin et aller la chercher le soir en voiture, c'était très compliqué pour tout le monde: devoir devancer le goûter du bébé et avoir la pression qu'elle mange assez vite pour être à l'heure à l'école ou prendre le risque d'attendre notre retour et qu'elle hurle de faim en attendant?; devoir partir plus tôt que necessaire pour être garée sur les quelques places en sécurité donnant accès au trottoir et non sur un bas côté... Je me suis bagarrée pour obtenir que le ramassage scolaire puisse passer non loin de chez nous et ça été une vraie bouffée d'oxygène pour tout le monde même si bien sur il fallait accompagner à l'arrêt du bus même par temps de pluie...

Avant de se lancer on peut se laisser penser que nous allons faire comme une Mère de famille nombreuse mais ce n'est pas du tout la même chose, essentiellement parce que ça ne sera pas tous TES enfants, que tu seras payée pour préserver les besoins de tes accueillis en priorité quand la PMI exigera qd même que tes enfts ne pâtissent pas de ton metier: ouep, équation compliquée, nous sommes comme des funambules!

En conclusion oui tes enfts seront les bienvenus et ayant plus de 3 ans ne seront pas un frein, à condition de n'avoir pas de trajet à faire pour elles, ou le moins possible, comme si tu travaillais en entreprise mais avec qd même le droit d'avoir tes enfts sur ton lieu de travail (chez toi!).


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

J'ai eu mon agrément en 2020 j'avais actuellement 2 enfant de 5 et 9 ans à aller chercher à l'école . J'ai obtenu un agrément pour 3 enfant 1 place 0.12 ans et 2 place 3.12ans . Ici chez moi ( dans le 02) il 'y a beaucoup de demande de périscolaires .


----------



## B29 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans notre département, il est strictement interdit de ramener les enfants à l'école en début d'après-midi, les accueillis passent avant nos propres enfants.  Vous devrez sans doute les laisser à la cantine.
De même, certains parents n'accepteront pas que vous preniez votre voiture pour vous déplacer, aller les chercher à l'école le soir ou les amener aux activités sportives ou musicales.  Réfléchissez bien, avant de faire ce métier, nous avons tellement de contraintes.


----------



## NounouAngel (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis agréer depuis avril 2021 donc récent. A ce moment là j’avais ma première fille qui allait entrée en cp en septembre et ma seconde qui allait entrée en PS. De plus j’étais enceinte ! Ça fais pas mal ☺️ J’ai commencé à exercer accueillir en août et donc j’ai été le midi chercher ma fille de maternelle toute l’année et ça n’a déranger personne et énormément d’assistante maternelle le font. Il faut savoir s’organiser c’est tout. Après cette année elles iront toute les deux à la journée et donc à la cantine non pas que ça me gêne dans ma journée mais parce que je suis à plus de 3km en voiture et que maintenant avec le coût de l’essence je ne m’y retrouve plus. 

Si ton organisation est bonne et respectueuse de tout les enfants y’a pas de soucis. 

A réfléchir 🤔 

Bon courage pour ta demande.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans notre département, il est strictement interdit de ramener les enfants à l'école en début d'après-midi, les accueillis passent avant nos propres enfants.  Vous devrez sans doute les laisser à la cantine.
> De même, certains parents n'accepteront pas que vous preniez votre voiture pour vous déplacer, aller les chercher à l'école le soir ou les amener aux activités sportives ou musicales.  Réfléchissez bien, avant de faire ce métier, nous avons tellement de contraintes.


Oui des contraintes c'est légion ! mais ne laissez pas de côté vos enfants ils ont aussi leur place et c'est çà qui devient bien triste !!! ils partagent leur maman leur maison et en plus il faut presque les mettre de côté je l'ai fait et le regrette amèrement !


----------



## Marlou_ (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Tout d'abord, je tiens à vous remercier d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

J'ai donc eu la réponse que je souhaitais.

J'ai bien pris en compte vos différentes remarques/conseils et je vous en remercie.

Belle journée à vous.


----------



## LadyA. (12 Juillet 2022)

J'ai toujours récupéré mes enfants le midi et à 16h30, ça me paraît incompréhensible de mettre ses propres enfants en garderie qd on est chez soi, mais ça,  c'est mon avis perso. Sommes nous un accueil familial ou pas ? Que pensent nos enfants de savoir qu'ils ne sont pas prioritaires?
Les puer peuvent bien dire ce su'elles veulent,  j'ai de mon côté appris à parfois leur dire ce qu'elles veulent entendre...
Par contre, mes pe étaient prévenus des aller retours,  je ne les forçais pas à signer


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans notre département, il est strictement interdit de ramener les enfants à l'école en début d'après-midi, les accueillis passent avant nos propres enfants.  Vous devrez sans doute les laisser à la cantine.
> De même, certains parents n'accepteront pas que vous preniez votre voiture pour vous déplacer, aller les chercher à l'école le soir ou les amener aux activités sportives ou musicales.  Réfléchissez bien, avant de faire ce métier, nous avons tellement de contraintes.


Bonjour

Celà n'existe pas dans le référentiel, abus de pouvoir.


----------



## Perlimpimpine (12 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> J'ai toujours récupéré mes enfants le midi et à 16h30, ça me paraît incompréhensible de mettre ses propres enfants en garderie qd on est chez soi, mais ça,  c'est mon avis perso. Sommes nous un accueil familial ou pas ? Que pensent nos enfants de savoir qu'ils ne sont pas prioritaires?
> Les puer peuvent bien dire ce su'elles veulent,  j'ai de mon côté appris à parfois leur dire ce qu'elles veulent entendre...
> Par contre, mes pe étaient prévenus des aller retours,  je ne les forçais pas à signer


Bjr
Entièrement d'accord avec toi! D'autant qu'il faut arrêter avec le bien-être des accueillis en priorité sur nos propresenfants. Bien sûr, si l'école nécessite de prendre la voiture et de rouler quelques kilomètres, c'est un peu plus difficile. Pour ma part, l'école de mes enfants est à 7min à pieds. Eh ben ça fait une balade. Tout est question d'organisation.
Mais il est plus qu’évident pour moi que mes enfants ne mangeront jamais à la cantine. Et leur bien-être à eux?
J'estime que dès lors que les parents savent quels trajets je suis susceptible de faire au quotidien, libre à eux de signer avec moi ou non. Autant je peux être plus souple sur certaines choses Autant sur mes enfants c'est net.
Comme je lis souvent sur le forum, les petits accueillis sont de passage dans nos vies...


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

Perlimpimpine a dit: 


> Bjr
> Entièrement d'accord avec toi! D'autant qu'il faut arrêter avec le bien-être des accueillis en priorité sur nos propresenfants. Bien sûr, si l'école nécessite de prendre la voiture et de rouler quelques kilomètres, c'est un peu plus difficile. Pour ma part, l'école de mes enfants est à 7min à pieds. Eh ben ça fait une balade. Tout est question d'organisation.
> Mais il est plus qu’évident pour moi que mes enfants ne mangeront jamais à la cantine. Et leur bien-être à eux?
> J'estime que dès lors que les parents savent quels trajets je suis susceptible de faire au quotidien, libre à eux de signer avec moi ou non. Autant je peux être plus souple sur certaines choses Autant sur mes enfants c'est net.
> Comme je lis souvent sur le forum, les petits accueillis sont de passage dans nos vies...


Tout à fait çà me fait plaisir de lire cela !


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> J'ai toujours récupéré mes enfants le midi et à 16h30, ça me paraît incompréhensible de mettre ses propres enfants en garderie qd on est chez soi, mais ça,  c'est mon avis perso. Sommes nous un accueil familial ou pas ? Que pensent nos enfants de savoir qu'ils ne sont pas prioritaires?
> Les puer peuvent bien dire ce su'elles veulent,  j'ai de mon côté appris à parfois leur dire ce qu'elles veulent entendre...
> Par contre, mes pe étaient prévenus des aller retours,  je ne les forçais pas à signer


Voilà tout est dit !


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Marlou_ a dit: 


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Toute nouvelle sur le forum, je viens vers vous car j'envisage une reconversion professionnelle pour devenir assistante-maternelle et je me pose pas mal de questions...
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Ça dépend des AM. Certaines préfèrent la garderie ou centre aéré car sinon leurs enfants s’ennuient car leur maman travaille.

Donc c’est un choix


----------

